# Melmore ships



## 64917082 (Nov 22, 2014)

Good afternoon, I am new to this web page, so any help appreciated in finding my way around. I am researching the surname of Melmore and have found many references to this family in relation to both ship's names and Navy service people. I have also discovered that the vessel no 99833, named simply "Melmore", built in 1892, was owned by "Trustees of the late Earl of Leitrim, Glasgow". the 4th Earl of Leitrim died in 1892. Leitrim is in Donegal Ireland, and there is a town of Melmore as well as Melmore Head in Donegal. Does anyone have any information relating to a connection between the Earl and the name of Melmore? I am quite engrossed in all the maritime information that I am discovering in relation to this family and would be very pleased to be in touch with anyone who has researched them and would be willing to share any information. Cheers S Collett Australia


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

On behalf of the 'SN Moderating Team', welcome aboard S Collett.

Hopefully, someone will be able to help with the information you are seeking. Good Luck (Thumb)


----------



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

You might find the following link has more information for you.
http://archiver.rootsweb.ancestry.com/th/read/MARINERS/2005-06/1119461139


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

Leitrim is not in Donegal. It is a county in its own right and abuts on Donegal to the South. It has only a very short length of coast with no harbour. Melmore Head is of course to the North of County Donegal. Sorry I can't help with the main thrust of your enquiry.


----------



## 64917082 (Nov 22, 2014)

Thank you to the people who responded to my question and sorry I had my geography wrong in Ireland Robert. I did already have that description thank you Albie, but at least that shows I am on the right track. Ok, thanks again both of you, will keep on looking and checking my messages. Cheers S Collett


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

You will find a photo of "MELMORE" on the "old ship picture galleries". Under "M" page 16. Berthed at the Union s.s co VANCOUVER.


----------

